# is laibach a post-modern joke ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometime they use fachist symbol other time they use communist symbol but in the end they are nihilist i presume.

Everyone can see Laibach is a satyr band...but there older stuff non post-modern early industrial kinda interresting pagan industrial groove, so i dig this more of Laibach than there covers.

What about you guys, you like Laibach ?
there ironic stuff or there early serious stuff?

All do i like there Rolling stone cover, the video is hilarious too

:tiphat:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

This is what Richard Wolfson had to say 

“Laibach's method is extremely simple, effective and horribly open to misinterpretation. First of all, they absorb the mannerisms of the enemy, adopting all the seductive trappings and symbols of state power, and then they exaggerate everything to the edge of parody... Next they turn their focus to highly charged issues — the West's fear of immigrants from Eastern Europe, the power games of the EU, the analogies between Western democracy and totalitarianism."

I have listened to some of their industrial stuff - possibly liked it I can't really remember it's been too long.


----------

